# 25% off one print book on Amazon--code LAST DAY DEC 16 (TODAY)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, I know some of y'all still get print books, or maybe are looking at one for a gift. This expires today, but I just noticed it:

Link to Terms & Conditions

*Take an Extra 25% Off Any Book Terms & Conditions *
▪ To use this promotion, you must enter "BOOKDEAL25" at checkout under the "Gift cards & promotional codes" section to receive 25% off any ONE (1) book purchased in your order (up to $10 promotional credit).
▪ This offer is only valid on print books. Excludes Kindle eBooks and Audible Audiobooks. 
▪ The promotion is valid for a limited time only, from December 11, 2014 at 5pm PST to December 16, 2014 at 11:59pm PST. Amazon reserves the right to modify or cancel this offer at any time. 
▪ Offer only applies to products sold and shipped by Amazon.com. 
▪ Limit one promotional code per customer and account. 
▪ The maximum benefit you may receive from this offer is $10. 
▪ Offer good while supplies last. 
▪ Offer is non-transferable and may not be resold. 
▪ The offer discount will be allocated to the highest priced book in your order. 
▪ If any of the products or content related to this promotion are returned, the value of the offer will be subtracted from your return credit. 
▪ This promotion may not be combined with other offers, including promotional certificates. 
▪ Items must be purchased in a single order and shipped at the same speed to a single address. 
▪ If you violate any of the Terms & Conditions, the promotion will be invalid. 
▪ Void where prohibited. 
▪ Shipping charges may apply to discounted and free promotional items.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for posting this, Betsy! The "BOOKDEAL25" discount code was originally set to expire on December 14 but was extended through today.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Thanks: just used the code to buy this, and added no-rush shipping to get the $1 bonus.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!  Glad it worked for you, NogDog!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

As a card-carrying Marxist, I finally ordered this:



Been wanting it for awhile, but refrained because I'm trying to break the paper book habit. Despairing of this ever being offered in ebook form, I grabbed it now.

Speaking of which, I think I'm going to break out my DVDs and watch The Big Store A Night at the Opera tonight.


----------

